# New backyard shed



## jd332 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey my account still works here. Thought I'd post some pics of my shed I just completed. It's 14x10 with a small overhang that I'll use to stack firewood. I used cedar planking on the side to match the porch on my house. I had some left over roofing and siding material to help lower the costs but it still ended up costing about $1900 in materials + concrete. It was a great experience as I had never done any type of construction before and learned alot that could come in handy someday. Only thing I would change is to make the doors wider. The plan that I was working from stated 5' opening which seemed OK until I realized my mower deck is 4' 6" wide. Just have to be a little careful going in and out. Also learned (too late) that you have to use special hardware with ACQ lumber. I ended up toe-nailing (toe-screwing?) ceramic screws in to the studs and ACQ base plate after I had it framed and sheathed.


----------



## jd332 (Sep 18, 2003)

pic 2 - I'm pretty proud of this as I had never done soffit before. Not that difficult. Just have to think ahead about how it all fits together.


----------



## jd332 (Sep 18, 2003)

pic 3 - Still have to mount some hangers for trimmers and long handle tools. Anybody who is thinking about building a shed should lengthen it by one stud and add shelves like I did. Lots of easily created storage space on the back wall and the tractor hood can still fit underneath it.


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

JD332, 
the shed looks great. A real piece of workmanship. Good luck.
HarryG


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jd332 _*...... I'm pretty proud of this as I had never done soffit before...........*


Your have every right to be proud. Good job and a fine looking shed. You want to build one at my house?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

VERY sharp and professional looking shed! :thumbsup: Heck, with not much more work, you could make that "the dog house" to live in for when the wife is PO'd at you. :lmao: Real nice work. I wish I had carpentry and building skills and experience like that. I sure could use a shed like that here.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Looks like a great storage shed. you're right about building it bigger. After I finished mine it was full in a few weeks. my wife found some other stuff that "had" to go in there after I had it done. 

Did you put vinyl or aluminum siding and soffets on it?


----------



## jd332 (Sep 18, 2003)

Soffit is aluminum and siding is vinyl. Most of it was left over from redoing the exterior of my house. The siding went up easy and I wouldn't be afraid of tackling a larger job. The soffit took a little longer and not sure I'd want to to that again without a better tool to cut it it. I used tin snips but the guys that did the soffit at my house had a table saw. Here's a pic with the tractor in the shed. Plenty of room to walk around it (at least for now)


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

You did very well indeed!! Like all of us they are always too small,,


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

jd332,

Very nice. You'll be glad you started with the concrete slab floor.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JDFANATIC _
> *jd332,
> 
> Very nice. You'll be glad you started with the concrete slab floor. *


...I was thinking the same about the slab. Makes all the difference.

JD332, Excellent work. Does not look like a first attemp to me, more like a very capable contractor's project. Just think of what you saved in professional labor  .

Mark


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Excellent job!:worthy: Now you have a place to play.....er....work!


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

JD332, 
Just curious. Did you find the plans on the web?


----------

